# Greenscreen Schatten



## sight011 (30. September 2012)

Huhu,

Hab mal schnell ne Frage:

Wenn ich einen Greenscreen habe, eine grüne Fläche auf die ich Postits klebe.

Was passiert mit den Schatten der Postits? Schatten bestehen ja in der Regel aus Direkt- und Diffusschatten, als halb transparenten Grauflächen.

Werden die Schatten rausgekeyt? (hängt natürlich auch etwas mit den Einstellungen zusammen - aber generell?)

Gruß euer sighto


----------



## oskar55 (30. September 2012)

Hallo sight011,
am Besten ist es, wenn auf dem Greenscreen keine Schatten des Objektes sind. Die Freistellungsergebnisse werden dann besser.
D.h. die grüne Fläche sollte zusätzlich noch ausgeleuchtet werden, mit einem Licht zwischen Objekt und Greenscreen, um die Schatten zu entfernen.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Another (30. September 2012)

Wie gesagt kommt es auf deine Einstellungen und den Keyer selbst an.

Wiederum will man bei vielen Dingen die Schatten ja auch beibehalten, um nachträglich keine künstlich erzeugen zu müssen.


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2012)

@ another Ja genau another - ich will die Schatten behalten wenn es geht!

Geht also theoretisch?


Oskar du hast mich leider nicht ganz verstanden --> Du hast natürlich in Bezug auf die Greenscreen Technik ansonsten vollkommen recht.

Meine Frage beruht ja aber darauf das die Objekte(Postits) direkt auf den Greenscreen geklebt werden. Somit befiundet sich dazwsichen ja gar kein Platz!


Hab es gerade mit free-footage getestet - da ging es sehr gut.

Der Schatten war aber von einem 3D Objekt und nicht besonders difus :-/ bzw. gar nicht.


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2012)

Müsste man nicht theretsich:

1 Schritt Aufnahme keyen

2. Schritt eben Duplizieren - Ebene unter die erste ebene schieben

3. Schwarz färben/weichzeichnen

4. ein wenig nach links verschieben

so den Schatten künsctlich erzeugen können?



Die Frage ist ob es noch realistisch aussieht, da ja der SChatten dann immer die selbe intensität hat oder?


----------



## Another (30. September 2012)

In etwa.. ja.., wenn man ihn nachträglich erzeugen will. Je nach Lichteinfall, und der Umgebungsfarbe halt den Schatten bestimmen, und bei dem Abstand vom Postit wäre der Weichzeichner aber im 0,x Bereich. Und bla. Generell kennt hier keiner das Ausgangsmaterial sight011, somit lässt sich nur vage etwas zu sagen.


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2012)

Das Ausgangsmaterial wird ja erst in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen erstellt 

Mir war es halt nur wichtig zu wissen, da man ja prinzipiell versucht die Schatten beim Greenscreen zu vermeiden, ob man die auch behalöten kann, weil ich sie ja brauche! Sonst sehe es ja unrealistisch aus.

Aber da war deine Anwort ja - wenn das Material gut ist und man die konfiguration des Keyings richtig einstellt. Ist es prinzipiell möglich.


Eine Frage noch:


Womit würde ihr Baustrahler so umfunktionieren, dass das Licht diffus ist?


----------

